# Top 10 TV Series of the Decade



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

Discuss...

http://news.yahoo.com/s/nm/20091127/tv_nm/us_decade_series

10. MODERN FAMILY

9. LOST

8. 24

7. 30 ROCK

6. MAD MEN

5. DAMAGES

4. THE SHIELD

3. CURB YOUR ENTHUSIASM

2. THE WEST WING

1. THE SOPRANOS


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

I don't see how they could leave out Sex and the City and Six Feet Under...


----------



## ADG (Aug 20, 2003)

Agree 100&#37; with 1 & 2 (though I'd reverse them). The rest of the list is up for grabs - and including Modern Family is just silly.


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

Just someone's opinion. Allow me to save us some time:

_I can't believe they included {fill in the blank}! What trash!_

_I can't believe they didn't include {fill in the blank}! It was the greatest!_

Rinse and repeat.


----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

Find a way to work 'Friday Night Lights' into that list, and you've got something.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

All 10 are very good shows.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

Modern Family?

As good as it is, I don't think you can call something that is less than halfway through its first season as one of the top ten series of the decade. That's just ridiculous. It may be a "classic in the making" and could possibly be the first great show of the 'teens.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

Having "Modern Family" on there is just ridiculous. And "24" better than "Dexter", "Six Feet Under", and "It's always sunny in Philadelphia"? Equally ridiculous. I haven't seen most of the shows on the list, actually.


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

I agree with other about Modern Family. Much too early to tell. It could be one of the great shows of the next decade.

Buffy is missing from the list......as usual


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

Mad Men, really? I'm enjoying it, but after the novelty of the 50's stuff, it's just ok. 

But yeah, w/ just 10 you are going to leave out some stuff


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

Where's "The Wire?"


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

cherry ghost said:


> Where's "The Wire?"


Indeed.

24 at its peak probably deserved to be on the list, but it has spent so much of its run so far below its peak, I just don't see it.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

MikeMar said:


> Mad Men, really? I'm enjoying it, but after the novelty of the 50's stuff, it's just ok.


You must not be watching it that closely, because it takes place in the 60s, not the 50s.

The show on the list that I don't think should be there is 24. I've seen every episode, so I'm a fan, but I just wouldn't consider it to be that great of a show. After the first couple of seasons, it might have warranted being on a list like this, but every new season takes the show down a few more notches, IMO, and by now, it's been taken down far too many notches to warrant being on any "best of" lists. Edit: Or what Rob said.

I've never seen Damages, so I can't say whether it deserves to be there or not, but it surprises me that it's there. I haven't heard that much about it and based on the lack of critical acclaim, it just doesn't seem to be in the same caliber as the rest.

Obviously, it's too soon for Modern Family, but that's already been discussed.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

DevdogAZ said:


> I've never seen Damages, so I can't say whether it deserves to be there or not, but it surprises me that it's there. I haven't heard that much about it and based on the lack of critical acclaim, it just doesn't seem to be in the same caliber as the rest.


I'd say it is.

I'm not sure how well it will sustain...it's a very intense show, and it's hard to maintain that level of intensity. But so far, it's a first-rate show.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

DevdogAZ said:


> You must not be watching it that closely, because it takes place in the 60s, not the 50s.


sorry, early 60's it is right?

Still not top 10 by any means.

If you get past all the - they objectify women, they smoke a lot, hey they drink at work, novelty of it, it's just ok.


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

Wow, I never watched any of those. Not a single episode. Go me!


----------



## doom1701 (May 15, 2001)

heySkippy said:


> Wow, I never watched any of those. Not a single episode. Go me!


I want to say the same thing...but I have to admit to watching one episode of 30 Rock. Other than that, I've never seen any of them.


----------



## spikedavis (Nov 23, 2003)

No "The Wire" but "Modern Family"? Give me a break.


----------



## spikedavis (Nov 23, 2003)

Oh and Damages definitely deserves the nod. I've never seen a more finely crafted suspenseful thriller on TV.


----------



## Mispelld (May 6, 2009)

How is _Worst Week _not on this list?? 

Agree with others about _Modern Family_. I love the show but can't see it on this list. And no _The Wire_? That's criminal. And I'd put _The Office_ on there before _30 Rock_ though I love 'em both.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

Cainebj said:


> Discuss...
> 
> http://news.yahoo.com/s/nm/20091127/tv_nm/us_decade_series
> 
> 10. MODERN FAMILY


Too new of a show.



> 9. LOST


Can't really judge it as they screwed the show up so bad ~season 2, that it is unlikely I would ever agree to this.



> 8. 24


Solid show. Potential candidate.

[/quote]
7. 30 ROCK
[/quote]

Probably funniest show in the last 2-3 years so definitely a candidate.



> 6. MAD MEN


Quality show.

[/quote]
5. DAMAGES

4. THE SHIELD
[/quote]

From my opinion blech and more blech.



> 3. CURB YOUR ENTHUSIASM
> 
> 
> > Funny and unique. May be too extreme to be a mainstream top show, but could be in there somewhere.
> ...


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

"Lost" would probably be on my #1 spot, unless the final season is dreadful.


----------



## Johnny Dancing (Sep 3, 2000)

10. MODERN FAMILY - Favorite new show but too soon for the list

9. LOST - Easy top 10, lot's of copy cats but none have captured lighting in a bottle like Lost.

8. 24 - Ground breaker, I forced myself to watch season two but could not buy into the 24 hour premise. But I can see how it mad the list.

7. 30 ROCK - Easy top 10.

6. MAD MEN - Never watched it, just got curious about it when one of the actors hosted SNL.

5. DAMAGES - Absolutely never heard of this one. Skipping to many commercials and promos I guess.

4. THE SHIELD - Heard of it but never had an interest in watching. I guess I thought of it as another gritty cop show like The Wire which I started renting season one but just lost interest and moved on.

3. CURB YOUR ENTHUSIASM - The funniest comedy ever.

2. THE WEST WING - Good first season then the rat-a-tat-tat walk and talk scenes drove me nuts. Then drove me nuts later on Sorkin's short lived Studio 60 On The Sunset Strip

1. THE SOPRANOS - No brainer, as good as TV can get.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

doom1701 said:


> I want to say the same thing...but I have to admit to watching one episode of 30 Rock. Other than that, I've never seen any of them.





heySkippy said:


> Wow, I never watched any of those. Not a single episode. Go me!


You both are seriously missing out. You've never seen a single episode of The Sopranos?


----------



## Zevida (Nov 8, 2003)

The only shows on the list I watch are 24, 30 Rock and Modern Family. I think any top 10 list of the '00s that leaves out Arrested Development and Veronica Mars is totally bogus. 

30 Rock is fine, but Arrested Development was a funnier and better show and should be in its place. I don't know that 24 belongs as one the "best" though it was ground-breaking and at least a different genre (suspense/action) than about anything else on TV. Agree with everyone else that Modern Family is way too young a show to be on this list.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

The Shield had to be one of the best shows I have ever watched. Loved EVERY minute of it!

I wish I could go back and watch it all again w/o knowing what was going to happen. 

Sons of Anarchy is the new Shield


----------



## pjenkins (Mar 8, 1999)

Sons of Anarchy is rapidly moving up the list for me. Just an excellent show. Can't argue about the Sopranos but no The Wire makes the list irrelvant


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

pjenkins said:


> Sons of Anarchy is rapidly moving up the list for me. Just an excellent show. Can't argue about the Sopranos but no The Wire makes the list irrelvant


They probably figured that including The Wire just wasn't fair to other shows.


----------



## NoCalME (Aug 11, 2005)

MikeMar said:


> The Shield had to be one of the best shows I have ever watched. Loved EVERY minute of it!


A friend of mine highly recommended 'The Shield' so I decided to give it a shot since we have very similar tastes in TV series and movies. I made it to about the fourth episode and couldn't stomach the terrible acting. I can't believe this was a critically acclaimed series???


----------



## Mr. Soze (Nov 2, 2002)

cherry ghost said:


> Where's "The Wire?"


Absofrigginlutly. A real #1 contender over the vastly overrated Sopranos.


----------



## Mr. Soze (Nov 2, 2002)

MikeMar said:


> The Shield had to be one of the best shows I have ever watched. Loved EVERY minute of it!
> 
> I wish I could go back and watch it all again w/o knowing what was going to happen.
> 
> Sons of Anarchy is the new Shield


All of this.


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

Turtleboy said:


> You both are seriously missing out. You've never seen a single episode of The Sopranos?


Nope. I've always avoided it because if I watch it, I want to watch it form the beginning to the end and haven't got around to figuring out how I'll do that.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

heySkippy said:


> Nope. I've always avoided it because if I watch it, I want to watch it form the beginning to the end and haven't got around to figuring out how I'll do that.


you can buy the complete series of The Sopranos on DVD.  (West Wing, too)


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 8, 2008)

The only show on this list deserving of honor is "Lost." Most of the rest may be loved by whatever demographic loves them, but apparently that demographic is one which I do not belong.

A couple of series have had one great season. "Heroes" first season was amazing, then lost it completely. "Veronica Mars" also had one of the best first seasons ever, but this time the drop off was not nearly as dramatic. The same goes for "Alias."

Then there is "NCIS" which keeps getting better because the characters are always engaging and fresh. "Chuck", "Bones", "How I Met Your Mother", "The Big Bang Theory", "Fringe", "Castle" and "Burn Notice" are also more or less like that, a great cast of characters and writers that keep them interesting for more than one season. And that is the key to my demographic;


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

jsmeeker said:


> you can buy the complete series of The Sopranos on DVD.  (West Wing, too)


Yeah, maybe someday.

But seriously, how can that list not have South Park on it? Best and smartest comedy on television for over a decade now.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

heySkippy said:


> Yeah, maybe someday.
> 
> But seriously, how can that list not have South Park on it? Best and smartest comedy on television for *over a decade now*.


That's why it's not on the list.  "For purposes of this list, a TV show is eligible only if it premiered in or after 1999."

Not sure why they didn't set 2000 as the cut-off - maybe because they wanted to include "The Sopranos" and "The West Wing"...


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

heySkippy said:


> Yeah, maybe someday.
> 
> But seriously, how can that list not have South Park on it? Best and smartest comedy on television for over a decade now.


Good question. South Park is great, even WITH Towelie


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

Modern Family's 9 episodes over Arrested Development's 53? Umm, no.

-smak-


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

cherry ghost said:


> Where's "The Wire?"


This.
Where's "The Wire?"

Only one of the best television series of all time.


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

Thank you all for proving my point.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

Any top 10 list without The Wire is a ridiculous list. 

Also, Damages can't hold a candle to The Shield. 

Modern Family? After a handful of episodes? Who made this list, a fifteen year old?


----------



## DougF (Mar 18, 2003)

No "Arrested Development"? COME ON!

Out of the list, I've only seen "Lost" and "24". "Lost" is still awesome. I think I've lost interest in "24". I still have the last six or seven hours of the last season waiting on the TiVo and have made zero effort to watch it in months. The dialog is driving me crazy. 

Saw a few episodes of "The West Wing" and just didn't like it. Probably because it's Sorkin and he's a brilliant genius with his intelligent TV and I'm too dumb to get it.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

scooterboy said:


> Thank you all for proving my point.


that there wouldn't be 100% agreement on a top 10 list, MAN You should play the lotto!!!


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

I'm suprised that this thread made it to 25 posts before someone mentioned Arrested Develpment.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

DougF said:


> Saw a few episodes of "The West Wing" and just didn't like it. Probably because it's Sorkin and he's a brilliant genius with his intelligent TV and I'm too dumb to get it.


 :up: I tried watching that show, but it irritated me to no end... the whole 15 minutes or so that I managed to stomach.


----------



## mostman (Jul 16, 2000)

I'll add to the chorus.

I see this list - I see no "Wire" - I ignore this list as bullsh1t.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

My 2 cents:

10. MODERN FAMILY - I like it, but it's too new (and not my favorite new comedy of the year, that would be The Middle)

9. LOST - despite my misgivings about the direction this went, ie time travel, this and 24 are the only shows that consistantly make me look forward to the next episode). Deserves to be here, perhaps as high as top 3.

8. 24 - Even though it has gotten totally unrealistic, I am always engrossed in every season. This belongs.

7. 30 ROCK - Borderline for me. I love the show, but I'm not sure it's top 10.

6. MAD MEN - watched a couple of episodes and found it boring. This would be off my list.

5. DAMAGES - no interest in this show....next....

4. THE SHIELD - same with this one. Not a big cop show fan.

3. CURB YOUR ENTHUSIASM - this definitely belongs. One of the funniest sitcoms of all time, and so totally anti-PC that it makes it OK to laugh at the wrongness of it all.

2. THE WEST WING - Another show I watched a couple of episodes and found boring. Perhaps it's more about Sorkin's writing style that after awhile annoys me. I love Sports Night and found it was better than TWW if you like Sorkin.

1. THE SOPRANOS - If not number one, this would be in my top 3. I came late to this and watched the first 3 seasons on DVD, but this series was the one reason I subscribed to HBO after years of doing without it.

Series that were missed that deserve to be there:

Deadwood (I'm surprised that nobody mentioned this). I was never a big western fan, but this show really had me hooked. At it's peak was as good if not better than Tony and his gang.

The Riches - Perhaps this didn't last long enough to be included, but I loved this series.

Arrested Development - Always compared to 30 Rock, but I always felt that this was better than 30 Rock, even on it's worst shows. And like I said, I LIKE 30 Rock.

Fringe - This one could be up there with the others, but it might be too short a run to compare yet, but this series gets better and better.

Scrubs - Some of the best sitcom work ever at it's best and some of the more memorable characters.

Near Misses - Burn Notice, In Plain Sight, Chuck, Big Love, Carnivalle, Dexter (would be on this list probably based on what I've seen, but I'm only a season and a half into it). The United States of Tara (again, only one short season, but I loved what I saw). Survivor and The Amazing Race (not sure if Realty shows should be included, but IMO these are the best...Survivor for it's groundbreaking format, and TAR for just being the smartest format, with the contestants both having fun and learning about local culture, along with the audience).


----------



## DougF (Mar 18, 2003)

Steveknj said:


> ...Scrubs - Some of the best sitcom work ever at it's best and some of the more memorable characters...


I think Scrubs has had enough stinkers and unmemorable episodes to keep it off the list. When it's good, it's great, but the consistency isn't there.


----------



## brebeans (Sep 5, 2003)

Another vote for "Six Feet Under". I think it is close to "The Sopranos".
I actually would make it my number 1, but recognize that it's likely that "across the board" , The Sopranos would probably win out.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

DougF said:


> I think Scrubs has had enough stinkers and unmemorable episodes to keep it off the list. When it's good, it's great, but the consistency isn't there.


The thing about Scrubs is that their stinkers are STILL funnier than 90% of any other sitcom. IMO the worst Scrubs episode is better than the best Two and a Half Men. But I'm a big fan.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

The Wire should replace The West Wing, since it had more insightful and interesting stuff about politics than The West Wing did anyway.


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

MikeMar said:


> that there wouldn't be 100% agreement on a top 10 list, MAN You should play the lotto!!!


Good idea - I'm on fire.


----------



## Magnolia88 (Jul 1, 2005)

Cainebj said:


> I don't see how they could leave out Sex and the City and Six Feet Under...


_Sex and the City_ doesn't qualify because it premiered in 98.

I'm sure SFU is in the "honorable mention" category, but I don't think it's as good as most of the shows on the list.

The only real quibble I have with the list is the inclusion of _Modern Family_. That's just absurd for a show with only a handful of episodes, and imho, it's not even close to being worthy of this list (not yet anyway). Remove it and replace it with _The Wire_, _Deadwood_, _Arrested Development_, or _The Office_.

I personally wouldn't choose 24 because it's so over the top, but I stopped watching after the cougar incident and maybe it improved dramatically in later seasons. But my friends who watch tell me not really.

_ETA_: I totally agree with #1 and #2 and those would probably be my choices too, in that order. I can still remember Adriana crawling on the ground, begging for her life. Chris and Paulie wandering around in the snow. A singing fish. And the ducks. Good TV.

I also love _Mad Men_, and while I find _Lost_ very frustrating at times, it would be on my list as well for ambition and originality.


----------



## UTV2TiVo (Feb 2, 2005)

I agree with many of the comments here. Especially wrt The Wire and Deadwood, those 2 series have a prominent place on MY list.

Someone already mentioned Sons of Anarchy. SOA and Breaking Bad will belong on the list if they continue to deliver the same quality as they have already.


----------



## Kablemodem (May 26, 2001)

One Top 10 list is not enough for all of the shows in a decade. There should be Top 10 Sit Com, Top 10 Drama, etc.


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

I agree Modern Family doesn't belong. I'd include CSI (the original). The show was creative. It invented a new genre.


----------



## sooperkool (Mar 18, 2009)

Quincy pretty much laughs at that statement.


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

sooperkool said:


> Quincy pretty much laughs at that statement.


I was originally going to say "re-invent" the format but I didn't think many TCF members remember Quincy ME. CSI is an ensemble show and my memory is Qunicy ME was more of a one person show.


----------



## Fl_Gulfer (May 27, 2005)

Deadwood, NCIS, CSI, Bones, Dexter, Burn Notice, In Plain Sight, Eureka, Castle and Numbers would have been my top 10.
Not any of the ones they chosedid.


----------



## Mispelld (May 6, 2009)

mostman said:


> I see this list - I see no "Wire" - I ignore this list as bullsh1t.


Finally. Somebody that knows how to spel bullsh1t.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Mispelld said:


> Finally. Somebody that knows how to spel bullsh1t.


Well, obviously neither of you can spell!

It's ********.


----------



## bengalfreak (Oct 20, 2002)

Mr. Soze said:


> Absofrigginlutly. A real #1 contender over the vastly overrated Sopranos.


The wire definately contends for greatest show of the decade. But The Sopranos vastly overrated? Puhlease.

Oh, and the Sons of Anarchy is the best show on television and should be on that list somewhere around #5.

Deadwood should be there too.


----------



## JimMask (Dec 1, 2009)

bad and wrong.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

bengalfreak said:


> The wire definately contends for greatest show of the decade. But The Sopranos vastly overrated? Puhlease.
> 
> Oh, and the Sons of Anarchy is the best show on television and should be on that list somewhere around #5.
> 
> Deadwood should be there too.


The thing about The Sopranos, beyond it being a great series, is that I think it legitimized "off free TV" series. There have been series on Cable for years before them, but none ever got respect the way The Sopranos did. And with that, so many other cable channels started producing great series to compete with the networks, to the point that many of the best series on TV are on cable. Think there'd be a Rescue Me if there was no Sopranos? BTW, I'd add that show to my top 10. I had forgotten about it when I made my list. The types of edgy shows that can never be on network TV are now all over cable because of The Sopranos. I would say it has to be up there as one of the most influential TV series of all time, with shows like I Love Lucy (the prototype of the modern sitcom), The Tonight Show and others....


----------



## caslu (Jun 24, 2003)

I've never seen it but it's way too soon for "Modern Family" to be on this list. Many would disagree but I would have to add the new "Battlestar Galactica" to the list.


----------



## scsiguy72 (Nov 25, 2003)

It only lasted a brief moment in time, but Firefly was one of the best series of all time. It never caught on and many people have still never seen it.

Because it was never popular when it was on, it would be hard to put on the top of the list, but I can only imagine where it might have gone, had it continued.


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

The Hollywood Reported "cheated" by including shows that premiered in 1999 (West Wing).

Assume the rules were changed so you could include any show that aired during most of the decade. Would you include shows like NYPD Blue? ER? The Practice? Sex and the City?

I think NYPD Blue and ER aired their best episodes in the 90's. I don't think I'd include them.


----------



## DougF (Mar 18, 2003)

ER definitely aired its best episodes in the 90s.


----------



## Mr. Soze (Nov 2, 2002)

bengalfreak said:


> The wire definately contends for greatest show of the decade. But The Sopranos vastly overrated? Puhlease.
> 
> Oh, and the Sons of Anarchy is the best show on television and should be on that list somewhere around #5.
> 
> Deadwood should be there too.


I will take it easy on you because you agree with me about everything else , but...

The "#1 show of the decade" had way way too many episodes in it that were quite simply the waste of an hour. Seriously, when you had to wait as long between seasons as we did, and then anticipate 9:00 pm on Sunday because AT ITS BEST it was a great show, there were many times when it ended that I would just say "WTF??" Sorry, that never happened with me on the Shield, and now on SoA.


----------



## Mr. Soze (Nov 2, 2002)

Steveknj said:


> The thing about The Sopranos, beyond it being a great series, is that I think it legitimized "off free TV" series. There have been series on Cable for years before them, but none ever got respect the way The Sopranos did. And with that, so many other cable channels started producing great series to compete with the networks, to the point that many of the best series on TV are on cable. Think there'd be a Rescue Me if there was no Sopranos? BTW, I'd add that show to my top 10. I had forgotten about it when I made my list. The types of edgy shows that can never be on network TV are now all over cable because of The Sopranos. I would say it has to be up there as one of the most influential TV series of all time, with shows like I Love Lucy (the prototype of the modern sitcom), The Tonight Show and others....


Interesting point. Food for thought.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

Oh yeah I forgot about Deadwood. Certainly one for consideration.

I tend to discount shows that follow the cliche paths. I think a show can be very good but it if is essentially following one of the common cliches of tv (doctor show, cop show) then it can't be considered the greatest or one of the greatest. It really has to fundamentally break new ground. I don't think the idea of being "gritty" or "real" is enough, and that is why I would always hesitate to talk about police-centric shows, for example, into the mix.


----------



## Dubbadown (Dec 6, 2002)

Now this is how a "Best of" List should be done. I defy anyone to find fault with this one.

http://www.avclub.com/articles/the-best-tv-series-of-the-00s,35256/1/

Top 10:

1. The Wire
2. The Sopranos
3. Arrested Development
4. Freaks and Geeks
5. Mad Men
6. Breaking Bad
7. The Office (UK)
8. Lost
9. Deadwood
10. The Shield


----------



## Magnolia88 (Jul 1, 2005)

Dubbadown said:


> Now this is how a "Best of List" should be done. I defy anyone to find fault with this one.
> 
> http://www.avclub.com/articles/the-best-tv-series-of-the-00s,35256/1/


I fail to find any fault with that list whatsoever. 

I love seeing _Freaks and Geeks_ in there. Loved that show, along with the original BBC _Office_.

I'm surprised that _The West Wing_ isn't on there though. I probably would choose TWW over _Lost_, although I like both shows. I haven't seen enough of some of the other shows to know what else I might take off in favor of TWW.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

West Wing IS on there...it's a Top 30 list, and WW is #30.

Which is a travesty, considering Battlestar Galactica is #12. Then again, BG being #12 is a travesty no matter where West Wing is.


----------



## Mr. Soze (Nov 2, 2002)

Mr. Soze said:


> I will take it easy on you because you agree with me about everything else , but...
> 
> The "#1 show of the decade" had way way too many episodes in it that were quite simply the waste of an hour. Seriously, when you had to wait as long between seasons as we did, and then anticipate 9:00 pm on Sunday because AT ITS BEST it was a great show, there were many times when it ended that I would just say "WTF??" Sorry, that never happened with me on the Shield, and now on SoA.


And don't forget Dr. Melfi.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Dubbadown said:


> Now this is how a "Best of List" should be done. I defy anyone to find fault with this one.
> 
> http://www.avclub.com/articles/the-best-tv-series-of-the-00s,35256/1/
> 
> ...


Considering I don't watch and / or I have no interest in 5 of the 10 shows, I find lots of fault


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

I've watched and liked 7 of the 10 shows on that list.


----------



## Johnny Dancing (Sep 3, 2000)

The great thing is, while it seems everyone complains about nothing being on TV, if you have a DVR and are willing to invest time in a few shows to get to know them, there really is alot of great TV out there. Compared to what was available in the 70's and 80's today's TV is so much better. 

I would have gone crazy over a show like flashforward or lost when I was a teenager in the early 70s, instead, a late night monster movie rerun was often made my day.

Love Boat anyone?


----------



## brianric (Aug 29, 2002)

MikeMar said:


> sorry, early 60's it is right?
> 
> Still not top 10 by any means.
> 
> If you get past all the - they objectify women, they smoke a lot, hey they drink at work, novelty of it, it's just ok.


That is the way it was in the work place in the 1960ies.


----------



## Magnolia88 (Jul 1, 2005)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> West Wing IS on there...it's a Top 30 list, and WW is #30.


Oops. I didn't see that. Never got past 10. 

_ETA:_ OMG, _Veronica Mars_ and _Friday Night Lights_ both make the Top 20! Wow. That's my kind of list. Two of my favorite shows ever.

The first season of VM is so good, I have yet to find a person who has watched it and hasn't liked it, no matter their age or gender, and even if they thought it was going to be like "Nancy Drew." Hah. The marketing of that show did it no favors imho.

_ETA part deux_: I guess my criticism of that list is that _The West Wing_ and _Buffy_ are ranked too low, and some lesser shows are ranked higher. HIMYM, for example, while funny, sometimes, is nowhere near as groundbreaking or as consistently good as either TWW or BTVS. It's hard to compare comedies and dramas, but I'm not sure HIMYM should be on the list at all.

But the list as a whole is pretty good. I've seen a few episodes of _Wonder Showzen_, and that show is out there. But entertaining. Probably more so if you have ingested some illegal substances.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

Supernatural has to be in somebody's top 30.


----------



## JakeyB (Apr 24, 2003)

Magnolia88 said:


> The first season of VM is so good, I have yet to find a person who has watched it and hasn't liked it, no matter their age or gender, and even if they thought it was going to be like "Nancy Drew." Hah. The marketing of that show did it no favors imho.


I didn't like VM, saw the first 4 or 5 episodes, just wasn't my cup of tea.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

cheesesteak said:


> Supernatural has to be in somebody's top 30.


It's in mine.

Maybe even Top 10. We'll see in a few months...


----------



## Magnolia88 (Jul 1, 2005)

JakeyB said:


> I didn't like VM, saw the first 4 or 5 episodes, just wasn't my cup of tea.


What I meant to say was "I have yet to meet anyone . . . " because I know there are plenty of people out there who watched it and didn't like it. Of course. The audience was so small that it barely survived three seasons.

You'd have to have a certain sense of humor I think to enjoy it. Much like Buffy, some people just don't enjoy that kind of dark humor combined with such bleak stories. And the pop culture references can be dense so if you don't know what they're talking about, it won't be funny. Then again, I thought my mom wouldn't like it for that reason (who is fitty cent again?), but she loved the mystery aspect.


----------



## JakeyB (Apr 24, 2003)

Magnolia88 said:


> What I meant to say was "I have yet to meet anyone . . . " because I know there are plenty of people out there who watched it and didn't like it.


Darn, I was hoping to be your first


----------



## GoHalos (Aug 30, 2006)

DougF said:


> No "Arrested Development"? COME ON!


Nice. :up:

Oh, and +1.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

I watched Veronica Mars, but I wouldn't go so far as to say I liked it. It was just okay.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Johnny Dancing said:


> The great thing is, while it seems everyone complains about nothing being on TV, if you have a DVR and are willing to invest time in a few shows to get to know them, there really is alot of great TV out there. Compared to what was available in the 70's and 80's today's TV is so much better.
> 
> I would have gone crazy over a show like flashforward or lost when I was a teenager in the early 70s, instead, a late night monster movie rerun was often made my day.
> 
> Love Boat anyone?


Better? I'm not sure, but certainly more choices, and more diverse choices at that (at least off network...which still seams to be stuck in 4 genres, Reality, police dramas, medical dramas, sitcoms for the most part).

BTW, there were shows like Lost and FF back in those days. The original BSG, the original V, and probably dozens of others. Even back to the 60s you would have The Prisoner, or Star Trek, which were considered groundbreaking for it's day.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

The thing about these lists is that obviously they are subjective. The original list on the OP, at least you could say there were some influences outside of just loving the show that could put those shows there. As I said, shows like The Sopranos were not only TV shows, but led to changes in TV in general. Maybe you didn't like I Love Lucy, but it changed the way sitcoms were produced forever and still used today. I think Survivor should be on this list, as it really was the show that started the Reality boom. Lost, led to a mini-boom of action/adventure/fantasy shows. And so on. The BEST shows are imitated or are groundbreaking or game changing.


----------



## Supfreak26 (Dec 12, 2003)

All this complaining yet nobody is posting their personal top 10? 

Here is mine. Of course I'm only ranking shows that I've actually watched. No Sopranos, No Wire. I do plan on watching those someday, though. 

10. Carnivalle - Spooky, creey, mysterious, great characters. 
9. 24 - Like watching a 24 hour action movie. Get your popcorn ready!
8. Battlestar Galactica - First few seasons were amazing. Faded near the end.
7. Deadwood - Loved the way these characters talked.
6. The Office - US. Version. Well-written. Funny characters all around.
5. Arrested Development - Still wish this show attracted more viewers. Greatness.
4. Sons of Anarchy - Would be higher if it weren't so new.
3. Friday Night Lights - Nearly every episode brings a tear to my eye. And I'm not a big softy. 
2. Lost - Nearly gave up on this show. Glad I came back to it.
1. The Shield - I'm still sad this show is gone. It had one hell of a run, though!


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

Johnny Dancing said:


> The great thing is, while it seems everyone complains about nothing being on TV, if you have a DVR and are willing to invest time in a few shows to get to know them, there really is alot of great TV out there. Compared to what was available in the 70's and 80's today's TV is so much better.
> ...


Yep. Whose law of sci-fi is "90% of everything is crap."

Consider that any one channel has up to 24 hours a day of content and you have maybe 80 viable channels. If you caught all of the 10% non-crap (it's a lot less with TV) you'd still have a lot more than you could watch.

So you have 3 or 4 or 6 or 12 must see shows, which is that many hours of real quality content.

It would be a world of pain without a DVR.


----------



## dbranco (Nov 20, 2003)

MickeS said:


> Having "Modern Family" on there is just ridiculous. And "24" better than "Dexter", "Six Feet Under", and "It's always sunny in Philadelphia"? Equally ridiculous. I haven't seen most of the shows on the list, actually.


I like Modern Family but agree it's too soon to have it on the list. Also agree 100% that Dexter and Six Feet Under are WAY better than '24'.


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

LOL, how much did he get paid by ABC to include Modern Family instead of The Wire?


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

Maybe the list maker didn't like The Wire. I can sort of understand that. It wasn't everybody's cup of tea. But to include Modern Family after a handful of episodes because he likes the guys in charge of it was just plain ludicrous. He must not have an editor.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

doom1701 said:


> I want to say the same thing...but I have to admit to watching one episode of 30 Rock. Other than that, I've never seen any of them.


What the hell do you watch? Dancing with the Stars?


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

My List:
1. The Sopranos - Again, great show, and groudbreaking
2. Lost - One of the few shows I routinely watch twice a week and have me say WTF after each episode
3. 24 - Even though much is unrealistic and hokey, it's like watching a James Bond flick rolled into a Die Hard Movie every week.
4. Arrested Development - Best comedy of the decade, filled with both funny sight gags and inside jokes. A 30 minute show that would ALWAYS take me 45 minutes to watch because i was laughing or rewinding to see something
5. Deadwood - Perhaps the most interesting historical characters ever in a series. 
6. Survivor - I put this ahead of TAR only because of it's significance in launching 1000 imitators and put the term Reality TV into our venacular
7. The Amazing Race - Best combination of game show and culture lesson. A treat each week.
8. Rescue Me - Another show with fascinating characters. You never know what screwed up thing they will do next. And the show dares to be anti-PC most of the time.
9. Scrubs - Especially the early episodes where JD was still not a girly man. Good balance of comedy mixed with real heart felt emotion. Cox is the best comedy character of the decade.
10. The Riches and Fringe (Tie) - I couldn't decide which show to leave off, so I put them as a tie. The Riches had some fun plot lines and I loved to see them develop their alter egos and try not to blow it. Fringe just gets better, and would be higher on the list if it had more seasons under it's belt.


----------



## wdave (Jul 16, 2000)

What's a "TV Series"? I see no reality or competition shows. Survivor? American Idol?


----------



## Magnolia88 (Jul 1, 2005)

Supfreak26 said:


> All this complaining yet nobody is posting their personal top 10?


I had a hard time choosing the one for the 10th spot, so the honorable mention shows are very close to that last spot. And I find it hard to compare comedies and dramas, so the order of the list might move around on any given day. But they are in rough order.

_The Sopranos
The West Wing
Mad Men
The Office_ (BBC version)
_Friday Night Lights
Arrested Development
Veronica Mars
Lost
Curb Your Enthusiasm
The Office_ (NBC version)

Honorable mentions: _Freaks and Geeks_ (fabulous, but without having even one full season it's hard to compare it to shows that lasted several seasons), _30 Rock, Dexter, The Amazing Race, Six Feet Under, Battlestar Galactica_

Don't watch: _The Wire, The Shield, Deadwood, Damages, Breaking Bad, Rescue Me_

I've seen a few episodes of the above shows but not enough to evaluate them.


----------



## Zevida (Nov 8, 2003)

I really don't watch that many shows, so for top 10 I'd probably go:

(1) 24
(2) Arrested Development
(3) Veronica Mars
(4) The Office (US)
(5) Buffy the Vampire Slayer
(6) Monk
(7) Kings
(8) Burn Notice
(9) Better Off Ted
(10) Psych


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

brianric said:


> That is the way it was in the work place in the 1960ies.


I understand that! But it seems that a lot of people like it cause of that and the story part of it is just OK.

I'm 1/2 way through season 2 and haven't gone back to finish the season for like 3 weeks now.


----------



## Magnolia88 (Jul 1, 2005)

MikeMar said:


> I understand that! But it seems that a lot of people like it cause of that and the story part of it is just OK.


I love everything about that show. (We're still talking _Mad Men_, right?)

Yes, the time period and style of the show are a big part of why it's so great, but that's not the only reason for me. I love every stone-cold glare that Don gives someone, every smirk on Roger's face, every wiggle in Joan's walk, everything!

I know the story moves way too slow for a lot of people (I've tried to get people to watch and "nothing happens" is a common complaint), and sometimes the style and mood overshadow the plot, but it doesn't bother me when I find it so entertaining. I don't need car crashes and fight scenes to keep my attention, but there is always 24 for people who want that kind of thing. It's definitely not a show for the masses who need more stuff to "happen" but that's okay because it's on a small cable network so it doesn't need the big audience to stay on the air.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

Magnolia88 said:


> I love everything about that show. (We're still talking _Mad Men_, right?)
> 
> Yes, the time period and style of the show are a big part of why it's so great, but that's not the only reason for me. I love every stone-cold glare that Don gives someone, every smirk on Roger's face, every wiggle in Joan's walk, everything!
> 
> I know the story moves way too slow for a lot of people (I've tried to get people to watch and "nothing happens" is a common complaint), and sometimes the style and mood overshadow the plot, but it doesn't bother me when I find it so entertaining. I don't need car crashes and fight scenes to keep my attention, but there is always 24 for people who want that kind of thing. It's definitely not a show for the masses who need more stuff to "happen" but that's okay because it's on a small cable network so it doesn't need the big audience to stay on the air.


I don't need more "stuff" to happen and I like plenty of slow moving stuff. But it just doesn't fully hit the mark for me or my wife.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

I just don't understand the love for 24. Don't get me wrong, I've seen every episode. But after the first season, it's really been nothing but formula. It was an awesome concept that was extremely well executed, and now it's outlived its novelty. What is it about 24 that people love so much? For about the last 4 seasons, I'll get to December/January and think, "Do I really want to watch that show again this season? It was pretty bad last year." And finally I'll talk myself into watching, and for the first 5-6 episodes of the season, it's always really good, and I'll think, "Man, I'm glad I decided to keep watching this show. It's much better this year." However, inevitably around episode 15 or so, I'm always burned out on the story and can't wait for the "day" to end, because it always just ends up being one re-tread story after another.


----------



## Magnolia88 (Jul 1, 2005)

Zevida said:


> (5) Buffy the Vampire Slayer


Are we counting Buffy as being from this decade? It started in 1997.

If so, I would have to revise my list. I guess it depends on how one defines "decade" and when the cutoff is. It had great episodes in both decades, but the first three seasons were the best imho, and the fourth season began in 1999.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

Rome was pretty good too.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

DevdogAZ said:


> I just don't understand the love for 24. Don't get me wrong, I've seen every episode. But after the first season, it's really been nothing but formula. It was an awesome concept that was extremely well executed, and now it's outlived its novelty. What is it about 24 that people love so much? For about the last 4 seasons, I'll get to December/January and think, "Do I really want to watch that show again this season? It was pretty bad last year." And finally I'll talk myself into watching, and for the first 5-6 episodes of the season, it's always really good, and I'll think, "Man, I'm glad I decided to keep watching this show. It's much better this year." However, inevitably around episode 15 or so, I'm always burned out on the story and can't wait for the "day" to end, because it always just ends up being one re-tread story after another.


A lot of what you say is probably true, but, it's still a fun watch, and you have to admit, Jack Bauer has become a huge part of pop culture. I think that is one reason you could argue that shows like Survivor and AI belong on the list (although I didn't inlude AI on mine as I don't watch it). To me the "best" list has to be either a show that is heads and shoulders better than the competition (something like Deadwood or Arrested Development) or has to have some significant impact on the TV landscape (and still has to be a good show) such as Survivor, or 24. That's just how I see it. I'm sure there are some who just go for the shows they liked and that's enough for them.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Magnolia88 said:


> Are we counting Buffy as being from this decade? It started in 1997.
> 
> If so, I would have to revise my list. I guess it depends on how one defines "decade" and when the cutoff is. It had great episodes in both decades, but the first three seasons were the best imho, and the fourth season began in 1999.


Going by the list on the OP, the criteria was the show had to start by 1999, so no, Buffy wouldn't count. My rule would be that at least 51% of the episodes had to air during this decade. If Buffy meets that, then I would include it. But I don't make the rules


----------



## Zevida (Nov 8, 2003)

Magnolia88 said:


> Are we counting Buffy as being from this decade? It started in 1997.
> 
> If so, I would have to revise my list. I guess it depends on how one defines "decade" and when the cutoff is. It had great episodes in both decades, but the first three seasons were the best imho, and the fourth season began in 1999.


A list someone else posted in the thread had Buffy on it so I figured what the heck. I was kind of reaching on that one, mostly because I'm having trouble remembering what shows I was watching in the early part of the decade!


----------



## DougF (Mar 18, 2003)

DevdogAZ said:


> I just don't understand the love for 24. Don't get me wrong, I've seen every episode. But after the first season, it's really been nothing but formula. It was an awesome concept that was extremely well executed, and now it's outlived its novelty. What is it about 24 that people love so much? For about the last 4 seasons, I'll get to December/January and think, "Do I really want to watch that show again this season? It was pretty bad last year." And finally I'll talk myself into watching, and for the first 5-6 episodes of the season, it's always really good, and I'll think, "Man, I'm glad I decided to keep watching this show. It's much better this year." However, inevitably around episode 15 or so, I'm always burned out on the story and can't wait for the "day" to end, because it always just ends up being one re-tread story after another.


I'll agree with most of your points. I have the last seven, eight, whatever hours from this last season on the TiVo still and have been making no effor to watch. It is repetitive and the dialog is driving me crazy. They talk like their reading a report most of the time.

But, then there's Jack. A couple of seasons ago, the guy Rick Schroeder was playing showed up after Jack had taken out all the bad guys. He looked around in amazement and said something like "Damn, Jack". I think that's how a lot of people feel watching Jack. Having such a great character must help keep viewers who would have otherwise bolted over the stories by now.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

DougF said:


> But, then there's Jack. A couple of seasons ago, the guy Rick Schroeder was playing showed up after Jack had taken out all the bad guys. He looked around in amazement and said something like "Damn, Jack". I think that's how a lot of people feel watching Jack. Having such a great character must help keep viewers who would have otherwise bolted over the stories by now.


Well, he used to be a great character. Now, he's more like the Mad Magazine parody of Jack Bauer.

For me, 24 had a great concept, and in the first few seasons so-so execution. But it never lived up to its potential, and eventually seems to have stopped trying, just going for ramping the formula up to 11. Then 12. Then 13.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Well, he used to be a great character. Now, he's more like the Mad Magazine parody of Jack Bauer.
> 
> For me, 24 had a great concept, and in the first few seasons so-so execution. But it never lived up to its potential, and eventually seems to have stopped trying, just going for ramping the formula up to 11. Then 12. Then 13.


I think they might have just run out of ideas is all


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Well, he used to be a great character. Now, he's more like the Mad Magazine parody of Jack Bauer.
> 
> For me, 24 had a great concept, and in the first few seasons so-so execution. But it never lived up to its potential, and eventually seems to have stopped trying, just going for ramping the formula up to 11. Then 12. Then 13.


I stopped watching halfway through season 5 (which I've heard is generally considered the best season)... I tried watching last season, but after 3 episodes I gave up. Jack was nothing but a parody at this point... actually the whole show was.


----------



## Zevida (Nov 8, 2003)

DevdogAZ said:


> I just don't understand the love for 24.


I can't really explain what is so awesome about 24. I totally understand the complaints about it being formulaic, the acting, the dialog, the constant absurdity. But I still love it. It's like watching Die Hard every single week. I know it is completely absurd, but it is so awesome, I don't care. I love the action, I love the suspense and I love how over the top it is. I just love it.



DougF said:


> But, then there's Jack.


And here's the other big reason. Jack is the ultimate bad-ass. I don't care if he's been doing it for so many seasons/days that it comes across as a caricature now, he's still awesome. I would have a very hard time watching the show without him. I know that Kiefer wants Jack killed off in the middle of a season, but so far that don't have any other characters that could carry the series through to the conclusion without Jack.


----------



## Supfreak26 (Dec 12, 2003)

Steveknj said:


> My List:
> 
> 8. Rescue Me - Another show with fascinating characters. You never know what screwed up thing they will do next. And the show dares to be anti-PC most of the time.
> 9. Scrubs - Especially the early episodes where JD was still not a girly man. Good balance of comedy mixed with real heart felt emotion. Cox is the best comedy character of the decade.


I thought about these two and nearly listed them but both suffer from having great beginnings and a steep fall downhill from there. Scrubs has been awful for some time (although I admit I laughed quite a bit in this new season's offerings.)

Rescue Me is up and down lately. I enjoyed last season but it really feels like it's stalled lately. The first 2 seasons were amazing, though.



Zevida said:


> I really don't watch that many shows, so for top 10 I'd probably go:
> 
> (9) Better Off Ted


Wow. After only 6 episodes or so? I like the show, too, but that seems pretty early to rank it top 10.



Zevida said:


> I can't really explain what is so awesome about 24. I totally understand the complaints about it being formulaic, the acting, the dialog, the constant absurdity. But I still love it. It's like watching Die Hard every single week. I know it is completely absurd, but it is so awesome, I don't care. I love the action, I love the suspense and I love how over the top it is. I just love it.
> 
> And here's the other big reason. Jack is the ultimate bad-ass. I don't care if he's been doing it for so many seasons/days that it comes across as a caricature now, he's still awesome. I would have a very hard time watching the show without him. I know that Kiefer wants Jack killed off in the middle of a season, but so far that don't have any other characters that could carry the series through to the conclusion without Jack.


This. Like I said in my post, "get your popcorn ready!" It's no different than going to the movies to watch something like 2012. You don't go there for story. You go to see stuff blow up.

With 24, you watch to see Jack kick some ass!

BTW, I recommend playing the 24 Drinking Game to enhance your viewing pleasure. Great fun although it's hard to get through a few episodes without passing out!


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Supfreak26 said:


> Wow. After only 6 episodes or so? I like the show, too, but that seems pretty early to rank it top 10.


13 episodes (so far), but yes, one half-season is a bit early to proclaim eternal greatness!


----------



## bengalfreak (Oct 20, 2002)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> It's in mine.


that really explains a lot.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Here's another list, this one more pop culture oriented, but definitely considers these shows influence more than personal taste.....seriously, High School Musical?!?

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20091207/ap_en_tv/us_decade_tv


----------



## bengalfreak (Oct 20, 2002)

My list:

1. Deadwood
2. The Shield
3. The West Wing
4. The Wire
5. Sons of Anarchy
6. The Sopranos
7. Battlestar Galactica
8. Dexter
9. Six Feet Under
10. Oz


Show that would have made the list if not for their brevity.

Carnivale
Rome
Firefly (might have been #1)


----------



## Ereth (Jun 16, 2000)

Well, I can't say I've never watched any of them, but I've not watched most of them.

I like Lost. I used to like 24, but haven't watched it in a couple of years. It turned into a chore to watch. I watched an entire season of Mad Men through Netflix and while I found the 50's/60's references interesting, I eventually discovered that there were no likeable characters on the show, and that I was only watching it for background stuff, and hated the stories, so I quit. I've tried 30 Rock several times and absolutely do not like it.

Never watched a single episode of any of the others. Some of them I've never even heard of.


----------



## Supfreak26 (Dec 12, 2003)

bengalfreak said:


> My list:
> 
> 1. Deadwood
> 2. The Shield
> ...


Oz was actually started in the 90's. (1997 - 2003) I recently discovered it on DTV 101 and I love this show. Sorry I missed it the first time around.


----------

